# Cheap solid carbide



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Amazon just sent me this note

Amazon.com: BOSCH 85979M Solid Carbide 5/8-Inch x 2-Inch Down Spiral Triple Flute 5/8-Inch Shank Router Bit: Home Improvement

Now if I can only find a cheap ER32 1/2" parallel shank collet holder !

So far I could only find 20mm and my Boxford and tool post grinder are still in store :-(

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter 

hahahahahahaha Bosch must have a ton of them they would love to dump ! hahahahaha LOL 


============



istracpsboss said:


> Amazon just sent me this note
> 
> Amazon.com: BOSCH 85979M Solid Carbide 5/8-Inch x 2-Inch Down Spiral Triple Flute 5/8-Inch Shank Router Bit: Home Improvement
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It may not fit in a router, but would fit in a?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

in a metal Mill,yes

======



Mike Wingate said:


> It may not fit in a router, but would fit in a?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I think they're intended for CNC machines Mike. 

I must admit, at that price they were tempting. 5/8" is within the size range for an ER32 and a short parallel shanked ER32 holder could work, held by the router's regular collet, but it would probably put more strain on the router's bearings. Such a collet holder would also function in the same way as the other extension bit holders do for any other bit.

Cheers

Peter


----------

